#ubuntu-sa 2011-05-04
<sary> !upgrade
<lubotu3`> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
#ubuntu-sa 2011-05-05
<blar> hii
#ubuntu-sa 2011-05-07
<natty> Hi,
<natty> is this room still active
<natty> !bot
<lubotu3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-sa's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
#ubuntu-sa 2011-05-08
<S4RY> !releases
<lubotu3> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<smh> !pastebinit > smh
<lubotu3> smh, please see my private message
<ubuntu_> السلام عليكم
<ubuntu_> sudo root
#ubuntu-sa 2012-05-04
<sary> Salutation.
<sary> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUiwjMeyPNo
<sary> Nice one bilal :)
#ubuntu-sa 2012-05-06
<shubbar> That's Bilal! So young, "ma sha Allah"
#ubuntu-sa 2013-04-30
<SnakeCharmer> Hi
